# From Discussion to Game - Piano Quartets (Selection Thread)



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

After reading through Roger Knox's excellent discussion thread titled "Your Favourite Piano Quartets", I was naturally interested if we had a piano quartet game under our belt. I could not find any, so I'm starting a game for piano quartets.

*Pick 1 or 2 piano quartets daily.*

My two picks for today:

Taneyev - Piano Quartet in E major, op. 20
Walton - Piano Quartet in D minor


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Oops! I posted this game in the wrong forum. I'll get it right the next time, so disregard this thread.


----------

